# Can't turn off park assist



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since One of my sensors is out of place, my park assist is constantly beeping. So I read in the manual you can turn it off. So I turned it off and it stopped beeping. That is until I turned off the key and turned it back on. Then the park assist is re enabled. Why? Isn't there a way to turn this thing off and have it stay off? All the other settings on "Config" thru the stereo remain set Park assist will not. It will be back on the next time I turn on the key. I am hoping to have this fixed tomorrow. Did I find another problem that needs fixing? Help!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They have the 'turn off' capability for situations like having a bike rack or whatever mounted at the rear of the car and the sensors can 'see' it.
So, it can be shut off as you learned but, yes indeed, it is self resetting.
I suspect another cost saving measure because my Jeep has a manual sensor off switch for when towing or whatever.
By having it self resetting GM saves the cost of a manual switch.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah...I wish mine would stay off, but I gave up that battle. I find it useless. It only beeps when you're already 2" from hitting something.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Kind of like a oil pressure light that illuminates as the connecting rod bails out?

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah...I wish mine would stay off, but I gave up that battle. I find it useless. It only beeps when you're already 2" from hitting something.


Well one of my sensors is just inside the bumper so it thinks I am right up against something when in reverse ergo the sensor beeps constantly. I am taking it into the dealer tomorrow for an oil change and tire rotation and have them look at(and fix) then. Before I was able to put my hands up behind the bumper and refit it but I tried that and it came back out. :evil3:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well I found out what holds in the pa sensors. It is glue.I took my car to the dealer and they said glue holds it in so they need to remove the bumper and reattach. Covered under warranty so who cares. No brackets to hold the sensor bracket just glue.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruze has park assist? Mine just told me by the sound of the crash.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I found it was quite annoying when pulling a trailer. Doesn't have a switch like my Excursion does.

Finally after a few gear changes and a certain amount of time, it gave up and disabled itself. Took I think two or three start/stops to reactivate itself.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I found it was quite annoying when pulling a trailer. Doesn't have a switch like my Excursion does.
> 
> Finally after a few gear changes and a certain amount of time, it gave up and disabled itself. Took I think two or three start/stops to reactivate itself.


It does have a way to turn it off for pulling a trailer. It should only beep when backing up. In config on the stereo. Look under Vehicle Settings/collision on config. It will say park assist when you get to this menu. You can turn it off.


----------

